# ¿Te consideras adict@ a la INTERNET?



## Fabian

Quizá sería relativo definir la adicción a la INTERNET pero, ¿has analizado o pensado cuántas horas te pasas frente al ordenador? ¿cuántas actividades dejas de lado por estar en línea? ¿tomas tus alimentos frente al computador? Generalmente cuando el mundo que nos rodea no es de nuestro agrado tendemos a refugiarnos en el mundo virtual de la INTERNET para evadir nuestra realidad. ¿Consecuencias? desafortunadamente muchas: síndrome de ojo rojo, microlesiones en articulaciones, obesidad. Muchas veces cuando se está harto del trabajo uno se "refugia" navegando en la red perdiendo la noción del tiempo hasta que ¡oh sorpresa! ¡ha pasado un día entero!

La encuesta es anónima ¿le entras?


----------



## alc112

Yo soy adicto 100%.
Pero igual, cuando tengo que estudiar, la dejo un ratito a la pc, para que no me extrañe.
Yo no sé que haría si me sacaran internet!! y mucho menos si me sacan la pc.


----------



## Cath.S.

I'm pretty much addicted, but my eyes aren't red. They don't redden easily, no matter what I do. 

I've had sore knees sometimes, but since I ride my bicycle every day and also walk a lot, it tends to disappear in a couple of minutes, and it only happens if I sit cross-legged. And I'm very slim.

I'm a happy addict.  

I meet some lovely people online, and *they are not virtual*, *they're real*. 
Are you virtual? I bet you wouldn't use that word to describe yourself, would you?
If you have friends who live miles away from you and send them regular "snail" mail, it doesn't mean they're virtual, just that they're not physically there. 

I also learn so much! And I use it for work, too! Man, I love the Internet!


----------



## Phryne

It wouldn't be an addiction to me if it weren't for my job that forces me to be in front of a computer all the time.   So, when I feel like reading, it is much easier to pretend to be working if I read the paper on line (or participate on this site) than having an paper copy of it, a book or my school work. At the end, I have the Internet on all the time, regardless of what I'm doing...      

What's even worse, I love the world outside this mad computer... maybe I should change my job!   

saludos


----------



## Artrella

*Sí! Totalmente*... pero solamente en todo lo que tiene que ver con los idiomas.
Estoy conectada las 24 horas y además chateo mucho con gente extranjera usando un micrófono y me paso horas chusmeando... pero lo bueno es que a través de esta maquinita mágica, conozco gente y culturas que de otra manera no podría conocer, dada la situación económica de mi país, donde pagar un boleto de colectivo te lleva todo un sueldo!!!  

Otra cosa que me tiene atrapada acá, es la planificación de las clases, pues tengo que escribir mucho, preparar ejercicios, adaptar textos, buscar en los diccionarios que tengo instalados acá, etc.etc.  Y por si eso fuera poco, tengo que estudiar y prepararme para mis propios exámenes del profesorado, también en esta maquinita, que no se me pierda nunca, por Dios...´


----------



## Rayines

Muy interesante el tema, Fabián! En realidad, yo más bien que plantearlo en términos de adicto o no, que da para muchísimo.....lo plantearía en función de todas las cosas que estuvieron diciendo los forer@s anteriores a mí (ya saben quiénes son). Hoy no voy a filosofar sobre el tema. Voy a contestar tu encuesta: "casi adicta". Quiero decir...si me "entregara" podría llegar a pasarme casi todo el día frente a la compu, encontrando cosas, y que el mundo me pasara de largo. Peeeeeerooooo, soy una adulta más o menos  responsable, que trabajo, me inserto en un entorno social, tengo amigos, disfruto de otras cosas también, controlo esa situación. Es verdad para mí un poco de lo que dicen todos. En general, yo paro cuando me doy cuenta que dejé de ver a algún amigo/a, o de llamarlo por teléfono, o de salir a caminar, además de mi trabajo, por supuesto, que como es en otro lugar y con horario, y sin compu, no hay tu tía. Pero a fuer de sincerarnos....estoy ahí....a un punto....Creo que lo bueno, insisto, sería pensar en lo que para cada uno representa Internet, con sus aspectos buenos y negativos, y como uno de esos fenómenos de mass media (se dice así?) que terminan por trascendernos, pero que por lo menos en lo personal, querría tratar ser yo quien lo domine, y no el fenómeno a mí. (Otro día sigo)

*Me encantan tus encuestas!*


----------



## garryknight

No soy adicto, aunque a veces he pasado demasiado tiempo frente al ordenador. Me pregunto que resultado sacarías si preguntes "¿Te consideras adict@ a WordReference?"


----------



## Jana337

Yes, I am. But I love this addiction of mine!

Jana


----------



## garryknight

Rayines said:
			
		

> y como uno de esos fenómenos de mass media (se dice así?)


Mejor dicho como "medio de masas", creo yo. Parece que a Fabian no le gusta el Espanglish, ¿no es así?


----------



## asm

Si a ambas preguntas, la original y la de rebote, formulada por garry.





			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> No soy adicto, aunque a veces he pasado demasiado tiempo frente al ordenador. Me pregunto que resultado sacarías si preguntes "¿Te consideras adict@ a WordReference?"


----------



## alc112

garryknight said:
			
		

> No soy adicto, aunque a veces he pasado demasiado tiempo frente al ordenador. Me pregunto que resultado sacarías si preguntas "¿Te consideras adict@ a WordReference?"


 

Totalmente!!!!


----------



## Rayines

> Mejor dicho como "medio de masas", creo yo. Parece que a Fabian no le gusta el Espanglish, ¿no es así?


* Pero es que a veces estamos atados...Garry, pero te agradezco que me lo recuerdes!*


----------



## lainyn

I'm with Egueule completely on this one. For some odd reason, I rather lack the paranoia that most people feel about the Internet when it comes to people. I think if you meet others on a legitimate website like WordReference, there's nothing to worry about in the way of child pornographers or molesters, etc. Of course, I'm an adult and I have less of a worry about that anyways. Another thing is, I believe the ratio of bad people to good people is the same on the Internet as it is in real life, so unless you're afraid of walking out your door, you shouldn't be afraid to make friends online and in special cases, meet those online friends in person. I've got to admit, I've only ever met one person from online, and it was a great experience, a real one to be true - it had it's faults, but a lovely vacation all the same.

To get back on topic, I do spend too much time online, but I'm working on controlling that. There is a reason I like to spend my time online, it's because I have the opportunity to converse with many interesting people and I'm a conversaholic  also, I love languages and very few people where I live are bilingual, nevermind multilingual! WR is like heaven for me. Lastly, I use SkypeOut instead of a regular long distance plan, so even when I'm not *online* I'm still communicating using the internet. I have a few favourite web haunts, but I don't do internet gaming, and I am just beginning jump into the online shopping gig - only for cheap textbooks though! 

I'm a very busy person outside of the net, usually I have to be working 5 days a week (or rather, I will be starting tomorrow) and I also love cycling and a bizillion other outdoor activities, so I don't feel as though it's a bad thing to take some time for the internet.


----------



## Fabian

Nunca imagine que existieran los adictos felices. Alguna vez me gasté 8.5 hrs. en línea porque no deseaba ver a nadie y me entretuve leyendo noticias, charlando, etc., pero después me sentí mal por haber gastado tanto tiempo cuando pude usarlo para otras cosas. Pero vaya, ¡me asombra que haya adictos felices!


----------



## Everness

Soon Internet addiction will be recognized by the DSM IV (the bible for psychiatrists) and managed care companies will pay for treatment for this particular type of non-chemical addiction. However, in this thread, are we talking about abuse and/or dependence or simply misuse of this technology?

Check out this link:

http://www.virtualcs.com/nmhi/lesson6_1.html


----------



## garryknight

Everness said:
			
		

> Soon Internet addiction will be recognized by the DSM IV


If it is, it will most likely be in DSM-V, don't you think?


----------



## Like an Angel

*I'm not an addict at all*, I take advantage of the great tool that Internet is, but Internet will never keep me under control. The real world with all its misery is still a beatufil place, and there is nothing better than the sun touching lightly one's face or the fresh air fillind one's soul... I'm maybe a _*wordaholic*_  , but I think that's a great addiction, isn't it?


----------



## Everness

garryknight said:
			
		

> If it is, it will most likely be in DSM-V, don't you think?



You might be right taking into account that the current version is DSM-IV-R.


----------



## Cath.S.

To the 9 people who've already answered yes in the survey (that includes me) :
Please note that you are mentally disturbed. 
Eminent psychiatrists, who know all about human normality - and they should, being the ones who define it - said so. Don't you dare forget for a second that life is mainly a tragedy and that what you enjoy most is not only bad for you, but for society as a whole.
Repent! There is still time!


----------



## DDT

egueule said:
			
		

> To the 9 people who've already answered yes in the survey (that includes me) :
> Please note that you are mentally disturbed.
> Eminent psychiatrists, who know all about human normality - and they should, being the ones who define it - said so. Don't you dare forget for a second that life is mainly a tragedy and that what you enjoy most is not only bad for you, but for society as a whole.
> Repent! There is still time!



Glad to be mentally disturbed...   



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much addicted, but my eyes aren't red. They don't redden easily, no matter what I do.
> 
> I've had sore knees sometimes, but since I ride my bicycle every day and also walk a lot, it tends to disappear in a couple of minutes, and it only happens if I sit cross-legged. And I'm very slim.
> 
> I'm a happy addict.
> 
> I meet some lovely people online, and *they are not virtual*, *they're real*.
> Are you virtual? I bet you wouldn't use that word to describe yourself, would you?
> If you have friends who live miles away from you and send them regular "snail" mail, it doesn't mean they're virtual, just that they're not physically there.
> 
> I also learn so much! And I use it for work, too! Man, I love the Internet!



I'm not that addicted, I consider I just prefer to write some e-mails and to be part of this community (among other things) instead of being lobotomized by TV or something...
I'm in a rush the whole time so that I have no time to become obese...
Concerning virtual people...well, it's a matter of choice...everyone can choose to be real or virtual in everyday life, the web is just a part of it...

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

Hello,

Yes, I'm an internet addict. But still not registered on a treatment scheme. 
My addiction shifted some months ago to a WordReferenceForumosis. However I still indulge in my former Internet depravities occasionally.


----------



## Everness

Reading different posts I think that Fabian's question could be rephrased and read:

 ¿Te consideras *"*adict@*"* a la INTERNET?

We are using the word "addict" loosely.


----------



## pinkpanter

It's very curious to me that people often say when talking about this, the internet and the real world, as if the internet were also a world at all. Anyway, In my case I don't feel addicted because I spend much time but because I miss it if I am too busy to be here 

Best,


----------



## Sindri

Voté por casi 

Si un día la Internet se desaperecía lo extrañaría muchisimo pero la vida seguiría he estado sin internet por meses y no sentido tan mal


----------



## o'clock

Yo voté NO.
Es una herramienta fabulosa, pero he vivido muchos años si ella y he resuelto mis dudas y problemas sin dificultad.
Consulto Internet sólo cuando me hace falta. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Lancel0t

I am almost an addict to the net. Fortunately I don't have my own PC at home and that prevents me from becoming one. I am planning to buy my own PC on the next few months so that I could experience the unexplainable feeling of being an @ddict.


----------



## Narda

Adicta??

Definitivamente a la internet no, aunque no recuerdo como obtenía información antes de descubrirla.  Pero aún así, mantengo mis enciclopedias y diccionarios cerca.  La internet solamente cuando la necesito por asuntos específicos.

Ahora, si como dice GarryKnight, al WordForum, yo diría que si...   

Yo se que no lo visito todos los días y no lo tengo abierto continuamente, pero lo visito y es mi primera opción y selección.


----------



## germinal

Al internet no - pero es posible que me quedaría adict si continuaré en éste foro.


Please correct my mistakes gently.        Germinal.


----------



## Rayines

> I am planning to buy my own PC on the next few months


*Oh!, that's fatal! *


----------



## Narda

Fatal is right!  Getting your own pc is the first step towards addiction.


----------



## meili

Oh yes! I am an internet freak.  The course I took up at the university, in one way or the other, had given me the permission to use the internet rather excessively!  And then I just sort of got hooked up!  Afterwards, at work, just like MJ, I sometimes *ssshhhh* pretend to be concentrating on some project proposals but is actually talking and surfing through the world wide web!


----------



## Merlin

I think that everybody would agree that internet had helped us one way or another. We can find vast information in the internet. Although my knowledge have been stagnant for 2 1/2 years now, I can say it helped me a lot in enhancing my knowledge. It's really frustrating when you're not updated on the latest technology especially if you deal with computers.
I surf the net everyday. However I just visit sites that I need. I don't spend much time on chatting. I make it to a point that when surfing, I'll only do what I'm supposed to do. (Unless you will consider that surfing the net everyday is a already an addiction ) I only got addicted to one game and that's counterstrike!!!... Oh man, I've spent most of my money playing that game. I can't resist my friends when they are all on thier way to the cafe'. After all, I don't want to be left behind...


----------



## Sev

I'm not an addict and don't want to become one. Why ? Have a look to the thread "Hobbies before the Internet". That's exactly what will happen to  me if I spend too much time in front of my keyboard. Less music, less books, less walks in the countryside, less moments when you're just there doing nothing, thinking...I don't want that.
Of course I learn I lot with the Internet, and I spend quite a few time these days because I've got a kind of "free" access (it won't last), but I want to save time to do lots of others things.


----------



## Honeylhanz

i agree with you Sev. i also don't want to become addict with the internet. i just go to internet to have research about architectural thing. 
however, i'm still thankful that we have internet now a days because i myself can access some information that cannot be found in the books.


----------

